# Hallo Erstmal



## Opa01 (1. Juli 2013)

Hallo aus dem Münsterland

Mein Name ist Thomas und ich stecke mittendrin im Teichneubau. Der Teich ist ausgehoben, Folie drin, Wasser drin und fertig. Schön wärs. Spaß beiseite, an was man alles denken muß hab ich mir bei euch jetzt erst mal rausgelesen. Also der Teich ist 1,20 m Tief, etwa 6m x 8m groß und das Wasservolumen wird mir die wasseruhr sagen. Nun zum Bild meines Rohbaus, rechts soll ein Wasserfall entstehen und auf dem großen Eisengestell links oben werde ich es mir dann mal Gemütlich machen! Naja vor meinem geistigen Auge ist alles fertig aber der Weg ist noch weit. Werde bestimmt noch viele Fragen haben.

Grüße Thomas


----------



## Zacky (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hallo Erstmal*

:Willkommen2 im Forum...

Die Größe des Teiches klingt schon mal sehr gut. Bin gespannt wie es weiter geht! Auf was für einen Teich können wir uns denn freuen? Naturteich, Teich mit Fisch, zum Schwimmen? Wir sind ja nicht neugierig...aber Bilder sehen wir immer gerne...

Viel Spaß noch im Forum!


----------



## Michael H (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hallo Erstmal*

Hallo

Ja das dachte ich mir auch am Anfang , machste mal ein Loch , Wasser rein und Gut ist , Ja DACHTE ich....
Man Lernt immer dazu und es gibt einiges zu Lernen , also ran ans Werk ...
Sieht doch schon mal Klasse aus , die Schlimme Arbeuit haste ja schon mal hinter dir...


----------



## Chris2109 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hallo Erstmal*

Herzlich Willkommen im Forum

Zum Teich,

wenn du vor hast Fische einzusetzen, dann würde ich ihn ein wenig tiefer als ide angesetzten 1,20m machen. Jetzt bist du noch mitten im Bau, wenn er fertig ist, bereust du es im Winter/nächstes Jahr, dass du nicht doch noch die 2-3 Schippen bis ca 1,5m oder mehr ausgehoben hast.

MfG


----------



## Jürgen B (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hallo Erstmal*

Lieber Opa01, viiiiel Freude beim Bauen. Es ist eine unglaubliche Erfahrung, wissen wir.


----------



## muh.gp (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hallo Erstmal*

Willkommen bei den Teichverrückten!

ACHTUNG! Dicke Warnung! Teichbau kann süchtig machen! Bei Fragen wende dich an die Mitglieder dieses Forums! 

Schließe mich den Vorrednern an. Quäl dich ein bisschen und leg bei der Tiefe noch ein paar Schippen nach. Jeder cm Tiefe zählt sich aus!

Viel Spaß beim Bau deines Gewässers!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Christine (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hallo Erstmal*

Moin,

und nicht nur tiefer - ich würde die Tiefenzone überhaupt größer machen. Je mehr Volumen desto besser.


----------



## macmarkus (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hallo Erstmal*

hallo, thomas,



Opa01 schrieb:


> Der Teich ist ausgehoben, Folie drin, Wasser drin und fertig. Schön wärs.




so schön war's ... jedenfalls bei mir (vor einem viertel jahrhundert). habe auch maximal 120 cm tiefe, und bis jetzt ist noch keiner der bewohner erfroren. 

allerdings schadet mehr nichts, denn hubraum ist ja bekanntlich durch nichts zu ersetzen, außer durch hubraum. 

ich wünsch dir gutes gelingen.


----------



## pema (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hallo Erstmal*

Hallo Thomas,
1,20m sollte im Normalfall genügen - zumal wir ja noch nicht einmal wissen, ob du Fische halten möchtest. Allerdings würde ich die anderen Zonen etwas tiefer machen. Es schaut mir doch etwas flach mit einem tiefen Loch in der Mitte aus
Jede Flachzone 10-20cm tiefer - ist doch kaum Arbeit - und du hast etliche Liter mehr an Volumen.
petra


----------



## Opa01 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hallo Erstmal*

Hallo
Vielen Dank für die netten Willkommensgrüße und Anregungen. Zur Frage nach den Fischen  - Nein keine Fische, ich stehe mehr auf Fischstäbchen 
Das Volumen des Teiches wird sich wohl noch erhöhen da der Teichrand noch angehoben wird um auf das Niveau des Eisengestells zu kommen ( Rolator oder ähnliches )
Wann es weitergeht weiß ich auch noch nicht da sich der Grundwasserspiegel angehoben hat durch das Unwetter hier im Münsterland, daher auch die Pumpe im Teich. Außerdem hab ich hier jetzt so viele tolle Teiche gesehen das ich vor lauter Bäumen den Wald nicht mehr sehe und meine Planungen schwer ins Schleudern gekommen sind, aber ich glaube  auf dem richtigen Weg zu sein.
Werde bestimmt noch Fragen stellen wegen der Technik fühle mich hier aber gut aufgehoben!!!! 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## derdirk (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hallo Erstmal*

Hallo Thomas,

jaja, die Planung. Nachdem ich mich hier eingelesen hatte kam mir ein selbskritisches sch... über die Lippen. Bei mir war bereits Teichfolie samt Wasser im Erdloch. Naja, jetzt wird der Rest noch etwas modifziert und wenn ich mit allen Bereichen fertig bin fang ich vielleicht von vorne an.  Alles Andere wäre ja auch langweilig.  

Fische schließt Du ja aus. Mmh. Könnte sich aber durchaus ändern. Ich denke Du freust Dich sicher auf all das Getier, das aus eigenem Instinkt den Weg in deinen Gartenteich findet. Klar, warum auch nicht. Sofern noch nicht geschehen, wäre meine Empfehlung, setze Dich trotzdem zumindest mit den für Deine Teichgröße relevanten Fischarten auseinander. Sofern Du dann Fische noch immer ausschließt ist es eben so. Nach meiner Recherche haben die __ Moderlieschen mein Herz für sich gewonnen. Wie sie neue Gewässer besiedeln und das sie z.B. Mücken die über die Wasseroberfläche __ fliegen im Sprung erbeuten können fand ich genieal.

So, will ja nicht nerven, aber von meiner ursprünglichen Planung ist eigentlich nicht viel geblieben! 

Lieben Gruß Dirk


----------



## Opa01 (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hallo Erstmal*

Hallo
Mal ein kleiner Zwischenbericht von meiner Teichbaustelle, etwas Spät aber wir hatten noch ein kleines Nebenbeiprojekt :shock siehe Bilder
Aber jetzt wird befüllt !!
Ach ja und dank Dirk denke ich jetzt mal über diese __ Moderlieschen nach

Grüße Thomas


----------



## Moderlieschenking (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hallo Erstmal*

Servus Thomas,

da steht ja jemand auf Japangärten. Sieht schon recht interessant aus.
Zum Thema Fische:
__ Moderlieschen kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen - wenn Dein Teich eh relativ naturnah
sein soll wäre dies in meinen Augen der ideale Besatz.
Ich beobachte vor allem abends lieben gerne meine ML wenn sie sich als fliegende Fische
aus dem Teich erheben und nach Mücken springen, die reinsten Akrobaten sind das.

LG Markus


----------



## Opa01 (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hallo Erstmal*

Hallo Markus

Meine Frau steht auf den Japangarten, ich steh auf eine Mobi...-Muskelcreme. Alles was du an Stein siehst ist mit Muskelkraft-Schüppe-Schubkarre bewegt worden. Die ganze Familie hat gewerkelt. War das ein Akt :evil
Aber jetzt hör ich es Plätschern, und das beruhigt !!!! 

Grüße Thomas


----------



## Opa01 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hallo Erstmal*

Hallo an alle

Der neueste Stand der Dinge. Wasser ist fast komplett drin und die Fragen Tauchen aus den Fluten auf. Welche Pumpe und Filter brauche ich. Es kommen nun doch Fische rein aber höchstens Modderlieschen. Also es soll ein Wasserfall werden. Hab mal Bilder gemacht. 
 
Also auf dem ersten Bild ist rot der Pumpenstandort, blau ist die Druckleitung mit einem Höhenunterschied von etwa 1,9 m und einer Länge von 5 m mit 1,5 Zoll Schlauch, gelb ist der Wasserfall mit etwa 0,6 m Breite und da soll Wasser rauskommen und kein Wässerchen!! Irgendwo glaub ich gelesen zu haben von 110 l pro Minute.
Ich weis jetzt nur nicht was ich für einen Filter nehmen soll, einen Druckfilter oder Durchlauffilter, liegt an der Größe der Filter.
Habe mir von Oase das Filtoclearset 20000 angeschaut bin mir aber nicht sicher und muß dem Verkäufer mal die richtigen Fragen stellen. Im zweiten Bild ist der Stand der Dinge.
 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Moderlieschenking (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hallo Erstmal*

Servus Thomas,

also wegen den __ Moderlieschen brauchst Du keinen Filter, wenn Du allerdings einen
Bachlauf verwirklichen willst, dann bietet sich ein Filter durchaus an.
Da ich selber ohne Filter und immer noch ohne Bachlauf fahre, kann ich Dir da wenig
Auskunft geben.
Allerdings sollten Filteranlagen durchgängig betrieben werden, d.h. 24h/7 Tage, da kommen
dann schnell einige hunderte an Euros an Stromkosten zusammen.
Deshalb solltest Du nicht nur auf die Durchlaufmenge der Pumpe schauen sondern auch
auf die Leistungsaufnahme.
Evtl. reicht ja auch schon ein rein mechanischer Filter, der Dir das Wasser reinigt, wenn 
Du ab und an den Wasserfall einschaltest.
Das senkt die Stromkosten doch um etliches und Du hast auch eine  Reinigung
des Wasser.
Eine richtige Bepflanzung ist in meinen Augen viel wichtiger und bringt auch enorm viel.

LG Markus


----------



## Nori (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hallo Erstmal*

Wenn der Wasserfall mit der Filterpumpe betrieben werden soll, dann scheidet der Durchlauffilter aus - er müsste sonst an der höchsten Stelle am Wasserfall stehen.
Ich würde auf 2" Schlauch setzen - wenn dies noch möglich ist.
Ich seh hier allerdings keine 1,9m Höhenunterschied - eher 70 cm (Förderhöhe wird ab Wasserspiegel gerechnet).
Hol dir einen großen Druckfilter mit eingebauten UVC - wenn es bei den __ Moderlieschen bleibt ist das ok.
Alternativ gibt's auch Noname-Druckfilter unter 150,- € (15.000-er mit 24 Watt UVC) - man muss da aber qualitativ Abstriche zu einem Oase-Filter machen.
Bei der Filterpumpe würde eine stromsparende Eco-Pumpe mit 4300 bis 6200 Lit/h reichen - ne Option wäre für einen fetten Wasserfall eine 2-te zuschaltbare (oder über Zeitschaltuhr gesteuerte) Pumpe - das spart Strom und durch die Förderung der Filterpumpe würden etwaige Pflanzen am Wasserfall versorgt werden.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Opa01 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hallo Erstmal*

Hallo Ihr beiden
Besten Dank für die Tips, die Pumpe steht in 1,20 m Tiefe und ich dachte von da wird die Förderhöhe gemessen aber man lernt ja nie aus. Es wird wahrscheinlich von Oase das Set 
Filtoclear 20000 und die Pumpe AquaMax Eco Premium 12000, somit hab ich Reserven nach oben und ich kann das Set sehr günstig erstehen. Den  2 Zoll Schlauch krieg ich wahrscheinlich nicht durch meine Leerrohre.
Anbei noch zwei Bilder vom ersten Testlauf mit einer Tauchpumpe bei 3/4 Zoll und 150l/min.


----------



## Nori (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hallo Erstmal*

150 Lit/min sind etwa 9000 Lit/h - dafür schaut es definitiv zu mikerig aus wenn ich seh was meine 7500-er mit gut 1 m Förderhöhe zustande bringt.

Aber so ein "Prüfstand" ist gut und aussagekräftig - wobei ich denke, dass der 3/4 " Schlauch die Sache stark negativ beeinflusst.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Opa01 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hallo Erstmal*

Hallo
Er lebt noch aber bei der Hitze hab ich es ruhiger angehen lassen. Oase Eco Premium 12000 Pumpe liegt jetzt auch im Teich und bringt genug Wasser für meinen Bachlauf, aber macht auch ganz schön Schaum. Außerdem hab ich unmengen von Mückenlarven im Teich sieht irgendwie Eklig aus.
Grün und Schmodderig sieht das Wasser aus, liegt aber wohl an zu wenig Pflanzen. Ich werd noch ein paar Unterwasserpflanzen besorgen und den Teich jetzt erst mal zwei Wochen ruhen lassen.
Filter und Fische fehlen noch da werd ich mich dann in zwei Wochen mit beschäftigen. Außerdem brauch ich noch Steine für Bachlauf und Uferrand die noch besorgt werden müssen aber Rom ist auch nicht an einem Tag erbaut worden. 

Grüße Thomas


----------



## Jürgen B (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hallo Erstmal*

Hallo,
die schönen grünen Algen sind das Ergebnis vom Phosphat in deinem Füllwasser. Mach dir aber keine Sorgen, sobald die Algen die Phosphate aufgebraucht haben, streben die Algen ab und sinken zu Boden. Den Algenschlamm kannst du dann einfach absaugen, bevor die abgestorbenen Algen wieder zur Biomasse werden.
Wenn dein Teich klarer wird, finden auch die __ Libellen mit ihren Larven dein Biotop und dann ist es "aus" mit den Mückenlarven.
Wir haben unseren neuen Teich Anfang Juni geflutet und es war genau das selbe Phenomen zu beobachten wie bei dir. Heute haben wir eine glasklare Sichttiefe bis auf den Grund von 2,20 Meter Tiefe.
Viele Grüße und noch viel Spass mit deinem Teich
Jürgen B.


----------



## Opa01 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hallo Erstmal*

Hallo Jürgen
Danke das du mir Mut machst, mit dem grünen Wasser wird sich mit der Zeit ändern aber das mit den Mückenlarven gibt mir doch zu denken. Ich weiß auch garnicht so recht wo die ganzen Viecher wegkommen, hab ich doch jeden Stein mit einen Hochdruckreiniger abgespritzt, kann mir nur vorstellen das die Pflanzen damit schon geimpft waren. __ Libellen und __ Schwimmkäfer haben sich schon eingefunden und seit vorgestern ist auch ein Frosch auf die Nahrungssuche gegangen. Und so sieht es auf dem ganzen Teich aus. Aber wie ich vorher schon mal geschrieben hatte werd ich erst noch mal zwei Wochen warten und dann schauen wir weiter. 

Grüße Thomas


----------

